# Raffle: Amgen Tour of California Chairman's Ride



## OldSteelBike (Jul 9, 2008)

As a fundraiser to support the Davis community's ATOC Stage 1
festivities on February 15, 2009, we've got a raffle no die-hard rider
or race fan will want to miss. Courtesy ATOC organizers AEG, one 
winner will get a slot in the VIPs-only "Chairman's Ride." 

The fully-supported ride will roll down 85 miles (or just 20, for those 
not up to the long ride) of the same route as Stage 1 just hours before 
the race peloton.

Here's the details of what you may win:

On Saturday, February 14 in Sacramento: All-day access to the ATOC VIP
Hospitality Tent and Lifestyle Festival in Capitol Park, followed by a
Welcome Reception & Carb Load Dinner and Trek Travel Ride Briefing at
Sacramento's Citizen Hotel. You'll also get a room for the night at
the Citizen Hotel!

On Sunday, February 15, beginning in Sacramento:
-- Breakfast at Citizen Hotel
-- Shuttle from Citizen Hotel to your ride start (Long ride in
Winters, short ride in Calistoga)
-- Both rides expect to finish together at 11:45 AM at the Santa Rosa
finish line of Stage 1.
Upon completion riders will then proceed to Hyatt Vineyard Creek,
Santa Rosa for showers & box lunches.
Afterward, Chairman's Ride participants will enjoy access to the ATOC
VIP Hospitality Tent and Lifestyle Festival in Santa Rosa, enjoying:
-- ATOC Women's Race
-- ATOC Stage 1 finish circuits in Santa Rosa
-- ATOC race finish & awards ceremony
Finally, a Chairman's Ride shuttle will return participants as needed
to Sacramento, leaving Santa Rosa around 5:15 PM.

The raffle winner will also get a Chairman's Ride jersey. The raffle
winner will also need to tell us whether you'll want to ride your own
bike... or ride a nice loaner from TREK!

LIMITED TICKET SALES:
We're limiting the number of raffle entries to 200, with each entry $50.

LIMITED TIME TO ENTER:
The raffle closes to all but in-person entries at 5:00 PM February 3;
entries received after that time will be returned.

WHEN WE'LL DRAW THE WINNER:
The raffle drawing will take place at the Wheelworks Bike Shop
(located at 3rd and F Streets in Davis) on Tuesday, February 3 at 6:00
PM.

HOW TO ENTER:
For entries online, email the info requested below to
[email protected] and you'll receive instructions for
making payment via PayPal.

For entries via snail-mail (Hurry!), send your payment via check and
the information below to: 2009 Chairman's Ride, c/o California Bicycle
Museum, P.O. Box 73385, Davis CA 95616. Entries received via snail
mail after the February 3 will be returned.

Entries (via email or snail-mail) must include the following information:

1. Rider Name
2. Telephone Number
3. Email Address
4. Snail-mail Address
... and some suggestion about the quickest, surest of the contact
means above that's likely to reach you on February 4.

And please don't forget to include a check for your $50 entry fee.

PER FEDERAL TAX RULES, RAFFLE ENTRY FEES ARE NOT TAX DEDUCTIBLE.

If you have any questions, email me at the address above:
[email protected]

Feel free to forward this message to your friends and favorite cycling forums! 

Dan Kehew
Stage 1 Start Organizing Committee for the 2009 AMGEN Tour of California


----------



## OldSteelBike (Jul 9, 2008)

Quick add, per requests: 

Make checks payable to "California Bicycle Museum" -- our organization is handling the raffle for the Stage 1 Start Committee. Thanks, everyone! -- Dan Kehew


----------

